# Polychoke



## NDhunter14 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey I was wondering if any of you have had past expeirence with the polychoke. I was wondering if it would be a good investment for my Benelli because that is the gun i use for everything from trap to geese to turkeys.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## gosshunter (Jan 13, 2008)

I put one on my nova 2 years ago and will never go in the field without it. and I to use the same shotgun for everything.


----------

